# Moving to Italy with Italian wife



## AceTravis (Apr 26, 2015)

I've had all of my questions answered in the Britain section about moving to the UK to be with my Italian wife who is currently living in London. Now I need to know about the process of moving from London to Italy with her once the time comes. We plan on living in London for a couple years and I'll be on a residence permit during that time. Can we simply travel to Italy together and I apply for a spousal-type visa or would I have to go back to the states and apply from there before I can stay permanently in Italy?

Basically:
*Moving to London on an EEA Family Permit to be with my Italian wife
*Will apply for a residence permit while in London and plan on staying for ~2 years
*We then plan on moving to Italy together permanently
*What do I need to do to have permanent residence in Italy?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

AceTravis said:


> Can we simply travel to Italy together and I apply for a spousal-type visa or would I have to go back to the states and apply from there before I can stay permanently in Italy?


Neither. You both just hop on a plane (or train) and go. (U.S. citizens don't need visas to enter Italy.) You get a stamp in your passport from the Polizia di Stato (Italian passport control). If that didn't happen (train travel, for example) then stop by the questura and make a declaration of presence within 8 days of arrival. She registers as a resident at the Anagrafe per normal. You then apply for a permesso di soggiorno (residence permit) as the co-resident spouse of an Italian citizen. You have 90 days to get your PdS application in, but I don't recommend that either of you wait until the last minute.

Your status in the U.K. doesn't help or harm anything in Italy. It's a separate process in Italy.

(Yes, I received your message but have nothing to add except best wishes.)


----------



## AceTravis (Apr 26, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> Neither. You both just hop on a plane (or train) and go. (U.S. citizens don't need visas to enter Italy.) You get a stamp in your passport from the Polizia di Stato (Italian passport control). If that didn't happen (train travel, for example) then stop by the questura and make a declaration of presence within 8 days of arrival. She registers as a resident at the Anagrafe per normal. You then apply for a permesso di soggiorno (residence permit) as the co-resident spouse of an Italian citizen. You have 90 days to get your PdS application in, but I don't recommend that either of you wait until the last minute.
> 
> Your status in the U.K. doesn't help or harm anything in Italy. It's a separate process in Italy.
> 
> (Yes, I received your message but have nothing to add except best wishes.)


Thats great information BBCWatcher. Also do I have to get an EEA Family Permit to apply for residence in London or can I travel to London on my passport then apply for residence there. This one specific questions is bugging me because I'm getting all sorts of different information on it.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

AceTravis said:


> Also do I have to get an EEA Family Permit to apply for residence in London or can I travel to London on my passport then apply for residence there.


You do not since you already have visa waiver privileges into the U.K. and since your spouse is not a U.K. citizen but has another EU citizenship. You can skip all that family permit b.s. (Spouses of U.K. citizens are generally not so lucky.)

Although not strictly required, it's very much recommended to apply for a U.K. residence card after you arrive.


----------



## AceTravis (Apr 26, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> You do not since you already have visa waiver privileges into the U.K. and since your spouse is not a U.K. citizen but has another EU citizenship. You can skip all that family permit b.s. (Spouses of U.K. citizens are generally not so lucky.)
> 
> Although not strictly required, it's very much recommended to apply for a U.K. residence card after you arrive.


What do you mean it's not strictly required. You're saying I could just move to London and work without any form of documentation? Obviously, in my opinion, it will be much easier to apply for residence in person because my wife and I can gather all the documentation we need together. It's still a little bit confusing to me though. After 6 months in the UK my tourist privileges run out so how can I travel to let's say Italy for the holidays and come back in without being an overstayer.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

If you want to know whether you need a visa to enter Italy, check the relevant webpage of the Italian Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

When you will apply for your PdS, it would also help if you could provide proof of your previous stay in the UK by means of a proof of address (e.g.: copy of an utility bill or mobile phone bill in your name, council tax receipt, bank statement, etc.).


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Arturo.c said:


> If you want to know whether you need a visa to enter Italy, check the relevant webpage of the Italian Ministry of Foreign Affairs.


Yes, about that. It's inaccurate in certain cases, I'm afraid.



> When you will apply for your PdS, it would also help if you could provide proof of your previous stay in the UK by means of a proof of address (e.g.: copy of an utility bill or mobile phone bill in your name, council tax receipt, bank statement, etc.).


Why?

If the point is to demonstrate co-residence with an EU/EEA spouse, sure, that's fine and _doesn't hurt_. But it's quite optional. Prior U.K. residence is never a requirement to obtain a PdS. (Why would Italy care?)


----------

